# Do you like any Video Game Characters in general?



## Rouge2 (Dec 9, 2006)

Does any of you have a certain character you want to marry or hook up, if they were real?  Basically, do you have a big fan of any video game characters.

I'm a huge Amy Rose Fan and A huge Pipsy the Mouse Fan.


----------



## blackdragoon (Dec 9, 2006)

i actually like the topic of this thread as i think it could have interesting results....maybe.

so um yah i got a few faves, not any i can think of that i would want to marry mind you but i do like a few fem videogame characters.

1. Rose the blackdragoon from the legend of dragoon for ps1 (naturally) http://www.sfondideldesktop.com/Images-Games/Legend-Of-Dragoon/Legend-Of-Dragoon-0002/Legend-Of-Dragoon-0002.jpg
2. Felicia from darkstalkers (who wouldn't?)
http://content.answers.com/main/content/wp/en/thumb/e/e9/200px-Felicia(Darkstalkers).jpg


----------



## DavidN (Dec 9, 2006)

Could this be a board where I'm not openly mocked for liking Sally Acorn and Rogue? (I can't decide between them, even though when Rogue was first introduced to the series I felt rather traitorous.)


----------



## SFox (Dec 9, 2006)

A lot of them

Krystal from the Star Fox series
Freya from Final Fantasy IX
Fran from Final Fantasy XII
Carmelita and Neyla from the Sly Cooper series
Princess Peach from Mario anything
Etna from Nippon Ichi's games


----------



## Sukebepanda (Dec 9, 2006)

- Vincent from FF7
- Hawke from Seiken Densetsu 3
- Squall and/or Seifer from FF8 *drool*


..Probably more..but i can't think at the moment ._.;


----------



## CyberFoxx (Dec 9, 2006)

Too many fems to list, way too many, but I'll try to list 10 of them. ^_^

In no particular order (Other than the first one):

Bunnie Rabbot: Hey, she made a cameo in Spinball, so she does count!
Felicia: There's just so much about her to love, her long gorgeous legs, that cute sound she does for her taunt...
Sakura Kasugano: I just find her cute for some reason.
Karin Kanzuki: She's just a cool character, and I find her hairdo sexy.
Yuffie Kisaragi: She doesn't get enough love. Hey, she gets the best weapon in the entire game, what's not to love?
Samus Aran: Hot chick that has kickass battle armor and blows up planets, need I say more?
Asuka Langley Soryu: Girlfriend of Steel is an official NGE based game, so she counts.
Renamon: ... ... ... Would you like the reasons listed alphabetically?
Roll: Cute, in all her incarnations.
Lei Fang: My fav out of all the DOA girls. Best legs out of all of them. (I'm a leg man, what can I say? ^_^)

Well, there's 10 that I like. Although, there's quite alot more, but that's the best I could do off the top of my head. ^_^


----------



## DJ Chrome (Dec 11, 2006)

My favorites may have to be Krystal And Fox from the Starfox series.
There are many others that I won't bother listing, as there are way many!


----------



## Lvx (Dec 18, 2006)

I like most characters...

1. Tails - Cutest character, no doubt
2. Megaman 
3. Coldman - Megaman villian
4. Dr Mario
5. Cats - Zero Wing
6. Dr. Wily
7. Dry Bones
8. Blinx
9. Zero
10. Metal Sonic

Granted most of them are robots...
But Tails is #1 for cuddlability.


----------



## psion (Dec 18, 2006)

My favorite gaming girls:

- Ratchet from the Ratchet & Clank series:Â Â I like guns, I like guns, I like guns, I like guns, I like guns & big explosions.
- Carmelita:Â Â Cartoon anthromorphic vixens never looked sexier and she has a realistic pelt coloration to boot.
- Felicia: The cat babe who almost clinced it for me (see below), I liked her before I liked the Darkstalkers series
- Eva Longears:Â Â First sign I was not normal right here!Â Â We might even have a runaway Playboy bunny with this one.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Dec 18, 2006)

I'll mix games and cartoons/anime but stick to furries:

1. Nina: Words Worth
2. Merle: Escaflowne
3. Aisha Clan-Clan: Outlaw Star
4. Krystal: Star Fox
5. Loup: Final Fantasy Series
6. Ouka: .hack//
7. Ryo-Ohki: Tenchi Moyu
8. Felicia: Darkstalkers
9. Pink: Dragon Pink
10. Renamon: Digimon

Any random female mithra would work too. XD


----------



## Xonic the Fox (Dec 23, 2006)

I'm a big fan of Fox McCloud and Jazz Jackrabbit.


----------



## Cozmo (Dec 23, 2006)

I like my carature in oblivion


----------



## Stillman (Dec 23, 2006)

-Gilder from Skies of Arcadia.
-Setzer from FF6.
-Balthier from FF12.
-Voldo and Mitsurugi from Soul Calibur.
-Frank from Shadow Hearts 3.  If you've played this game then you love him too.


----------



## Aquin (Dec 23, 2006)

1. Charizard - Pokemon
2. Bowser - Mario
3. Vector The Crocodile - from Sonic
4. Croc - from the game Croc
5. General Scales - Star Fox
6. Bio Rex - F-Zero

Tons more.


----------



## blackdragoon (Dec 23, 2006)

oh yah i like balthier from FF12 as well. even on the lower levels as long as he has a gun he is quite useful in battle. (currently my entire team is around levels 28-33 and balthier is just as good as they on level 22) 

as far as i'm concerned both balthier and vaan are the best characters on that game. fran a close second.


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Dec 24, 2006)

*Sephiroth (Final Fantasy 7)

*Big Boss and young Ocelot (Metal Gear Solid 3)

*Kay (Legend Of Kay)

*Link (All zelda games)

*Sly Cooper, Panda King, Dimitri, Neyla and Murray (Sly series)

*Rebecca chamebers, Billy Coen, Albert Wesker, Claire, Chris redfield, Leon S Kenedy, Osmund Sadlar,Ada Wong ,Hunk and Jack Krauser (Resident evil series)

*2D Mario, All Koopers, King Bowser (Paper Mario 1 and 2)

*Falco Lombardi, Wolf O Donnel, Fox Mc Cloud and Katt (Starfox)

*Samus Aran (All metroid games)

*Future War Pilot Squirel (Conker Live And Reloaded)

*Braddon (Gungrave)

*Young Dante (Devil May Cry 3)

*Raziel (Soul Reaver Series)

*Riddick (Chronicles Of Riddick)


----------



## Torin_Darkflight (Dec 24, 2006)

Spyro the Dragon, best video game character that ever has been and ever will be created. If you agree with me, breathe anytime within the next 30 billion years.

Heh, seriously...I love that little guy, and if he were real, I'd want to be with him as much as possible.


----------



## Ryuusei (Dec 24, 2006)

Samus. I always wanted to make it a bounty hunter chick in a giant suit of armor crafted by space chickens.


Anyway, my favorite video game characters are pretty simple - Sonic, Shadow and Knuckles from the Sonic series, Ganondorf, Midna and Link from the Zelda series, Raphael from Soul Caliber, and Samus Aran from Metroid.


----------



## Aikon (Dec 24, 2006)

Krystal
Princess Peach
Terra (FF6)
Marle (Chrono Trigger)
Katt (BoF2)


----------



## AnarchicQ (Dec 28, 2006)

Well, um... I own Valtiel.com, a domain named after a NPC, barely seen but very important monster in Silent Hill 3.

Angela from Silent Hill 2 is my other video game darling.


----------



## InvaderPichu (Dec 28, 2006)

I heart Axel and Riku from Kingdom Hearts.

I also heart, HEART, Moonlight Flower from Ragnarok, and Rosalyn from Okage Shadow King (Boku to Maou).


----------



## Pinkuh (Dec 28, 2006)

Thrall --- World of Warcraft (The most awsome Orc EVAR)
Master chief --- Halo 1,2,3
Sam Fisher --- Spintercell
Boba Fett --- Star Wars masters of TerÃ¤s KÃ¤si
Link --- Legend of Zelda (I prefer the personality that they gave him in the Manga's to this new emo link in the wii game)

and various others


----------



## Nightingalle (Dec 28, 2006)

I have a fetish for Link, especially from Zelda: Twilight Princess because he takes his sirt off.. and he's so hot... >>;

Um...

Gears of War - Marcus (what?  He's manly...)
Final Fantasy 8 - Irvine (ughhh... cowboy... xD)


This is too hard o_o;; I have.. too many games... ::smacks forhead::


----------



## Tinintri (Dec 28, 2006)

I drool over Link from Zelda, of course.

If anime and cartoon characters count as well, I've had a crush on: Ryoga and Prince Kirin from Ranma 1/2. :X


----------



## Egryn (Dec 28, 2006)

I know it is played and everyone will proably josh me for it but I reall have a thing for Yuna from FFX and FFX2. I don't know it is the eyes. 
I would absolutly love to do dirty things with any of Fran people (FF12) you all know why.


----------



## Artomis (Sep 7, 2007)

Alright... Here's my list!

Midna: LoZ: TP -- Wonderfully made character that I fell in love with first time I saw her! 
Tails: Sonic (any and all) -- Acts like I do when it comes to technology, plus I've always loved the 2-tails!
Renamon: Digimon -- Do I even have to explain? XP
Krystal: Star Fox -- Once again, do I need an explanation?!


----------



## Seratuhl (Sep 7, 2007)

Pyramid Head- Silent Hill 2

Zeratul- Starcraft

S.H.O.D.A.N- System Shock 2

Fenix- Starcraft

Tassadar- Starcraft

Maiq the Liar- Elder Scrolls

Eliphas the Inheritor- Warhammer 40K Dawn of War: Dark Crusade

Master Chief- Halo

Arbiter- Halo

Shas' O' Kais- Warhammer 40K Dawn of War: Dark Crusade

Raziel- Soul Reaver

Kane- Command and Conquer

Darth Revan- Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic

Darth Nihilus- Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic 2

HK 47- Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic

Nightmare- Soul Calibur

Anub-Arak- Warcraft 3

My custom characters- ( too many games listed )


----------



## Reikaza (Sep 7, 2007)

Okay, saying I'd marry them if they were real is going to far, but there are characters I like for just being characters. Like *Ryu* from the _Breath of Fire_ games, *Riku* from _Kingdom Hearts_, and *Kimahri* and *Auron* from _FFX_.


----------



## leonmorado (Sep 8, 2007)

i have a bit of a crush on fran from FFXII. and not because she's all scantily clad and shit. frankly i'd prefer it if she covered up a bit more. it's because her character design is awesome, her voice creeps me the hell out in the best of ways, and i've always had a soft spot for bunnies. particularly superviolent bunnies.






[size=xx-small](^Â©me)[/size]


----------



## Faradin (Sep 8, 2007)

DOOD
Cloud, Sephiroth, Link, Master Chief, Leon S. Kennedy, and Kleiner!!


----------



## Icecat1326 (Sep 9, 2007)

Chun Li from Street Fighter (panty flashing kicks and teen years will leave an impression)

Candy Cane from Rumble Roses (who doesn't like those schoolgirl uniforms)

Rayne From Bloodrayne (do i even have to say why?)

Uriko from BloodyRoar3 (she's so cute)

and

Taki From SoulCaliber2 (Second skin outfits and body to die for)


----------



## Vore Writer (Sep 9, 2007)

It's a toss up between Fox and Wolf.


----------



## Jelly (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm just naming characters I think are attractive, not WUR GUTTIN' MURRIED HUR HUR.

Nines, Generic Shovelhead, Skelter, and Imalia (gnarled) from VtM: Bloodlines
FIOOOOO from Metal Slug
Motoko from SFIII
Rikkimaru from Tenchu


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 9, 2007)

Badass eye candy - Link and Ryu Hayabusa.

Zero from Megaman. Knuckles from the hedgehog games.

Of course, Masterchief.


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 9, 2007)

Leon Belmont from Castlevania: Lament of Innocence. He just looks badass imo.

Edit: oh and also, Warchief Rend Blackhand from Warcraft. "I'll rip your arms off and use them to beat you into submission!"


----------



## Quaidis (Sep 10, 2007)

There are a large amount of characters I have imaginative interest in, however listing them all would prove that it's not merely the character, but the category they're in.

Any tall male character, usually in a rogue or pirate status, that weilds a gun as a weapon and/or has a mysterious nature is the genre of character I like.  Points go up if the character wears red or the gun has a long barrel/large size.  More points if the character is generally helpful.  And even more points should the character not actually be part of the main party and, instead, drop in once in a while.  I disclude most characters who are emotionally unstable or have a tragic past that they can't get over.  And this completely discludes characters from japanese animation.

So Gilder from 'Skies of Arcadia', Clive from 'WildArms3', and Balthier from 'Final Fantasy XII' are all good in my book.  Vincent from FF7 is discluded due to his emotional baggage, if anyone got that crazy idea from my description (I liked Nanaki more anyway).  Rei from Breath of Fire 3, Ratchet from Ratchet and Clank (LOADS of guns, woo!), and Magus from ChronoTrigger come in a close second.

As for female characters that I could fall for: a personally outgoing, badass, and reclous nature wins - especially if the character has soprano voice.  Katt from BoF 2, Kanon from WildArms 2, Selan from Lufia 2, and Millenia from Grandia 2 (see a pattern here?) are all priceless.


----------



## Chakat Scirocco (Sep 10, 2007)

Reikaza said:
			
		

> *Kimahri* and *Auron* from _FFX_.


Yes to those two.  Also, Lulu (who's got the whole femme fatale thing going).  And the articulate Fangs player (one of the females...either Nuvy or Irga).

Wakka's not bad-_looking_, and any character who uses incongruous sports equipment as a weapon ought to be cool by _rights_.  But he's a schmo.  

Additionally:
-Fran from FFXII.
-Tifa and Red XIII, both from FFVII.
-Several characters from the Warcraft universe.
-Krystal. (_Duh_!)


----------



## Wolf-Light (Sep 12, 2007)

I think Jak from Jak 3 and I would get on pretty well. We BOTH have Darkness and Light within us...

Go freaks of Nature!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 12, 2007)

*shakes head at the people here*

Wow... what a limited amount of selection you have.

Anyway...

Ammy from Okami and Blanca from Shadow Hearts Covenant.


----------



## Spiritmoon (Sep 14, 2007)

Heres a list of my favorte game character that i would totally like to just hang out with if they were real. Ill number my top 3. the rest are'nt in any particular order.

1. Zidane - FFIX (can you say "pick Pocket" lol)
2. Marcia - Fire Emblem PoR (friggin hilarious and friendly)
3. Rikku - FFX (she seems like she would be fun to hang out with)
Freya - FFIX (kick ass character, if a little moody)
Link - Zelda (not much of a talker but one of my favorite characters)
Falco Lombardi - Star Fox (i think he would be cool to hang out with)
Zelda - Zelda (yum...)
Auron - FFX (you'd never need another bodyguard)

can't think of any more at the moment but thats a just a few.


----------



## Faradin (Sep 15, 2007)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> *shakes head at the people here*
> 
> Wow... what a limited amount of selection you have.
> 
> ...


Your face is a limited selection!! I posted Leon S. Kennedy and KLEINER!!! Who else here likes Kleiner?! No one, I tell you!! MINGEBAG FOR YOUR TORSO!!! :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Paul Revere (Sep 16, 2007)

I'd have to say Red XIII from Final Fantasy 7.  Then J.C. Denton from Deus Ex.  And maybe Gordon Freeman and the Administrator from Half-Life.


----------



## Lykos (Sep 17, 2007)

If any...i would have to say number 47 from Hitman, Fang from Bloody Roar...and Brewmaster from Dota...(if anyone out there plays that such variant of Frozen Throne ^^.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 19, 2007)

Lonewolf the pickpocket.

...no, but seriously, I wouldn't marry any game characters.  They all have love interests anyway.
But I will list characters I've liked throughout the years.
The MC of Robotrek.  I dig his outfit.
Numerous Breath of Fire characters, including Bo, Katt, Mogu, Pico, Momo, Scias (!! awesomest character of all time !!), and Ershin.
Pokey from Earthbound is pretty awesome, in a fat, rich, spoiled slob who gains ultimate power sort of way.


Uhhh... I might list more later.  Right now I gots to eat breakfast and go to class.

PS: ten bucks to anyone who knows what game(s) Lonewolf is from.


----------



## Nidonemo (Sep 19, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> Does any of you have a certain character you want to marry or hook up, if they were real?  Basically, do you have a big fan of any video game characters.
> 
> I'm a huge Amy Rose Fan and A huge Pipsy the Mouse Fan.



I, uh...got...[size=xx-small]kind of turned on, when they...uh...threw Fox McCloud in a jail cell and then there was that whole....tying-him-to-a-pole-and-torturing-him thing in the Dinosaur Planet game...[/size]

*blush* ( ._.)

I...think he's[size=xx-small]...really hot...when he's helpless...[/size]

*circles finger on the carpet*


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 19, 2007)

Right.  More.
Who can forget Earthworm Jim?
Count Bleck and his minions from Super Paper Mario (come to think of it, just about everyone from the Paper Mario games are pretty awesome).
Kid Ying and Dr. Yang (also known as Goemon and Ebisumaru) from the Mystical Ninja games.
Elvis from Perfect Dark.
Quote, Curly, Balrog, and all those other cute little sprites from Cave Story.
The sprite from Secret of Mana (Seiken Densetsu... 2?  I think).
Legend of Mana characters... oh let's see.  Niccolo, Daena, Bud and Lisa, Sierra and Larc, Dewell, Tipo, Sotheby and Kristie and those two fellows who work for them (gah! Can't remember names!), the Lilipeas, Watts, the list goes on.  That game is awesome in pretty much all respects.
T260G from SaGa Frontier.  Asellus is cool, too.
Noa from Legend of Legaia.
Meru, Haschel, and Kongol from Legend of Dragoon.
Ayla, Robo, Lucca, Frog... oh hell.  Everybody from Chrono Trigger (and a lot from Chrono Cross, even though there are about 40 PC's in that game).
Rudy, Jack, Cecilia, Zed, Emma, all those folks from Wild ARMs.  Apply that to the other Wild ARMs games.  Those characters are all pretty well likeable. 
Leon, Chisato, Ashton, Celine, Precis, and Dias from Star Ocean 2.
The friendly spiders from Exile.  The dragons in those games are pretty cool, too.
Slippy.  Yes, the one from Star Fox.  Am I the only one who likes Slippy?
I'd list all the characters from the Final Fantasy worlds who intrigued me, but I'd be here all night.  FF6 had the best cast, anyway.
Gordon Freeman.  (I don't need to tell you what game that's from, do I?)
Fei, Citan, Chu Chu, Rico, Ellie, Emeralda, all those folks from Xenogears.  Shion, MOMO, Jr., KOS-MOS, chaos, all those folks from Xenosaga.  Except for Jin.  I don't like Jin.  He feels like some character they just inserted to give the game more of a Japanese flavor; totally out of place.
Oh... there was this guy.  He was the first openly gay video game character I've ever seen... it was some RPG for the XBox 360... he attacked by singing and playing a saxophone or something.  Don't remember his name!
XIII had a cool cast of characters, from what I remember.  Don't remember anybody's name, except for The Mongoose, who I remember killing with, like, a million rounds from double mini-guns and a few dozen grenades.
Jade, Pey'j, Double H, and all those cool characters from Beyond Good and Evil.  The Jamaican rhinoceroses.
That invincible old man in Legend of Zelda who tells you strange, badly translated things.
That drunken scarecrow from Conker's Bad Fur Day.
Dekar from Lufia II.
Midna from Zelda: Twilight Princess.  She was just cool.
Jimbo and Sully, from Contra III, because how can you not appreciate guys who can take out a flying war machine by hanging on the missiles it's firing at them with one hand and shooting with the other?

Man... I think I could go on, but I'm out of ideas for now, so I'll stop.  How's that for a limited selection, WolfoxOkamichan?  HA!  That'd be from me who's been playing games since he was about 3.

Nidonemo: something tells me you're not alone.


----------



## Nidonemo (Sep 20, 2007)

M. Le Renard said:
			
		

> Nidonemo: something tells me you're not alone.



Oh...good. It's still kinda...embarrassing though. Heheh...


----------



## Emil (Sep 25, 2007)

Well, lets see...

Locke from FFVI (just the sprite, not the pic)
Krystal
The Arbiter


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 26, 2007)

Samus draws out my straight side with her siphon grapple.


----------



## Watch (Sep 26, 2007)

Why not G-Man, from Half-Life 2? Not only is he mysterious and compelling, but he's so very abused by the online community...


----------



## China-Kitty (Oct 3, 2007)

Hmm... Just off the top of my head...

Super Mario
Hsien-Ko (Darkstalkers)
Cammy (Street Fighter)
Mai Shiranui (King of Fighters)
Jin Kazama (Tekken)
Felicia (Darkstalkers)
Vivian (Paper Mario)
Cloud Strife (Final Fantasy 7)
Blue Mary (King of Fighters)
Kyo Kusanagi (King of Fighters)


----------



## EdgarCorona (Oct 3, 2007)

All I know is that I don't like Sonic characters which easily causes people to hate me even though my liking (read: disliking) towards Sega should not determine my worth as a human being.

I also don't like Final Fantasy which puts more crosshairs on my head.


----------



## GabrialFox (Oct 4, 2007)

If it weren't for Felicia, I'd have no idea what a "furry" is today.  

I blame you Capcom!

(and yes, she's still frigg'n HOT)


----------



## Cid SilverWing (Oct 9, 2007)

If I were to list the characters I liked, I'd spam this post. @_@


----------



## Dragsooth (Oct 10, 2007)

Spyro the Dragon =>


----------



## DepravedTaka (Oct 29, 2007)

Waka from Okami. 
Sabin from FFVI.
and Link from LOZ
(who doesn't love link.)


----------



## FurBoy223 (Oct 29, 2007)

DepravedTaka said:
			
		

> Waka from Okami.
> Sabin from FFVI.
> and Link from LOZ
> (who doesn't love link.)



I don't care for link (I prefer people that talk)

Hmmm, my favorite character would have to be Gau from FFVI, and Dhoulmagus from dragon quest 8


----------



## BloodYoshi (Oct 29, 2007)

> Slippy. Yes, the one from Star Fox. Am I the only one who likes Slippy?



At least no one is lusting for Peppy...


----------



## Jelly (Oct 29, 2007)

FurBoy223 said:
			
		

> Hmmm, my favorite character would have to be Gau from FFVI



:?

Psst. You realize this is a "who do you think is attractive amongst video game characters thread," right?


----------



## FurBoy223 (Oct 31, 2007)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> FurBoy223 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I realize this however I seem to recall Gau differently then what he actually is (*note to self don't trust memory (check first)), perhaps I confused him with Gon from Hunter X Hunter... hmm that sounds believable.


----------



## RaSona (Nov 3, 2007)

Zelda: Princess Ruto.

Legaia 2: Maia.

FF8: Selphie.

You know, I should probably make a proper list and get back to you.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Nov 3, 2007)

What, no big Ratchet fans?





I can't believe you don't think he's the hottest thing in HD.


----------



## Melo (Nov 3, 2007)

Silver R. Wolfe said:
			
		

> What, no big Ratchet fans?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck yeah! Thank GOD someone else here recognizes the Ratchet greatness. I love you.

I'm such a big fan of Ratchet. I've totally been engrossed with the series since it debuted in 2002. I have so much Ratchet promotional merchandise. 

He was developed so beautifully, professionally, and creatively; his voice talent gives him character almost unmatched by any other anthro game character. 

The power of Sony's cell processor gave Insomniac the power to put detailed emotion in his face and really bring him to life, something I was thoroughly impressed with when playing Tools of Destruction.

I can't wait until they further develop him for the 2009? release of ToD's sequel.


----------



## TehSean (Nov 3, 2007)

One of the most obscure 'survivor' characters from a Resident Evil game (RE2)

AGENT HUNK


----------



## Cid SilverWing (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm a big fan of Ratchet too.


----------



## Melo (Nov 3, 2007)

Cid SilverWing said:
			
		

> I'm a big fan of Ratchet too.



lol

Well in that case, *<3*'s for you, too.


----------



## Cid SilverWing (Nov 3, 2007)

Omigawd what a cute avatar!! ^^


----------



## Kerta-Losataure (Dec 17, 2007)

Crono - Chrono Trigger
Ratchet
Daxter
Cid - FFVII
Flammie - Secret of Mana


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Dec 19, 2007)

gorden freemen!!!!!!!
he ownz you just by lokking at you


----------



## Twitchtail (Dec 20, 2007)

Alyx from HL2 hehe


----------

